
Babelverse - people powered real-time interpretation of the spoken word - J3L2404
http://babelverse.com/
======
mayel
I'm co-founder of Babelverse, and would like to take the opportunity to invite
rockstar rails and/or VoIP specialized guys who like what we're doing to get
in touch!

------
AUmrysh
I really like seeing this 'mechanical turk' style of work take off. I hope it
can help solve the unemployment problems we're seeing, especially in places
like Spain where it's near 25%.

~~~
andrewcross
I agree. It's always great to see a for-profit company that also provides a
real, tangible benefit to society.

------
kadjar
The Arabic in the header image is backwards, and the letters aren't connected
(they should be).

I'm guessing Photoshop was used to make the image - PS doesn't have Arabic
support unless you buy the Middle Eastern edition, which I consider a massive
oversight.

It should look like this: [http://www.muhammadspeaks.com/essalamoualeikoum-
peacebeuntoy...](http://www.muhammadspeaks.com/essalamoualeikoum-
peacebeuntoyou.gif)

------
afarrell
This looks super awesome. I can't wait to see it in action and see if my
startup can't partner with you. I work at Panjiva and our mission is to help
people find people they can trust and do business with across borders. Get in
touch. andrew (at) panjiva (dot) com, or afarrell (at) mit (dot) edu.

